# Zeitgeist



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Enlighten yourself by watching this movie, the first part is about religion.

www.zeitgeistmovie.com

You can watch it right there on the website for free.


----------



## Mark (Jul 21, 2008)

It will freak you out for about a week, and then you start to poke holes in it.

Can't find any holes in the religion part.


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

i will watch it as soon as i has the time


----------



## HereIsEverywhere (Dec 22, 2008)

I was all into it for a while until I found a site debunking a LOT of it with actually cited evidence.

BUT I am not much for facts. I don't have a factual memory, I remember general ideas. And though the facts were wonky at times, I think the idea of the movie was spot on. So I still got a lot out of it.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

There is a sequel called "Zeitgeist : Addendum" out which is better, because it also poses some great ideas on how to improve our life on earth and be good to eachother without religion.


----------

